# Nremt-B exam help



## Khamphet (Apr 21, 2014)

This site looks promising so i just wanted to get some help from some people i really wanna pass so badly. already taken my 2nd attempt and i did online preps and they only helped me understand formatting of the questions but that helped alot . I really don't wanna fail again so i was wondering that i should study some other material or anything like that. Anyone know other material that will be most beneficial to use in the case of taking the Nremt-B Please help that would be so awesome!


----------



## Khamphet (Apr 21, 2014)

*ii*



Khamphet said:


> This site looks promising so i just wanted to get some help from some people i really wanna pass so badly. already taken my 2nd attempt and i did online preps and they only helped me understand formatting of the questions but that helped alot . I really don't wanna fail again so i was wondering that i should study some other material or anything like that. Anyone know other material that will be most beneficial to use in the case of taking the Nremt-B Please help that would be so awesome!


 Thought this site was #1 emt discussion but all i can see is people reviewing what i put not helping me...


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 22, 2014)

Khamphet said:


> Thought this site was #1 emt discussion but all i can see is people reviewing what i put not helping me...



Well in the defense of the site, it has only been an hour and a half since you've posted.

Personally, I read and re-read notes, specifically in areas where you just have to "know it" (ie, vital deviations by age group). As well, my class required us to have access to the Pearson EMS online stuff and FISDAP.net, and I believe the latter included 2 practice tests that provided very, very awesome feedback (3 page breakdown, by percentage, of what you need to focus on). 

Ask yourself why you failed the previous times. What questions are getting you? I'm sure you can find a free test somewhere, go tackle it and study what you don't know. Or even now, run a scenario in your head. What are you iffy on?

If none of the above is helping, then perhaps the issue rests in your test taking skills. Computer based tests are a pain because there is no going back (at least for the NREMT). However, the best advice I can give you hear is eliminate the wrong answers and narrow your solution down, then pick the "best" answer, because in almost all of the questions there are multiple "correct" answers. With that said, usually the "best" answer is the correct answer and the action that would be done first. IE, you would check for an open airway and obtain a Hx on any Pt, but one always comes first.


----------



## Khamphet (Apr 22, 2014)

thank you sir i will try fisdap.net and online pearson and i will keep what you said in mind


----------



## mrbishop (Apr 30, 2014)

*Know your stuff and relax*

Get this straight, It's one or both of 2 things;


1. Either you know it or you don't. Which is it? 

2. You suck at testing probably due to nerves.
Everyone gets nervous before, during and after testing. It's just a mater of what degree and how debilitating it is. If its nerves you need to get that under control because it will only get worse with every test you fail. Don't listen to anyone who tells you test anxiety doesn't cause failure. Thats a bunch of macho BS. I know from my own life, when I'm surrounded in complete chaos and dealing with life and death I'm as calm and a Hindu Cow. You put me in Individual Practicals with evaluators holding clipboards I'm in the depth of hell. But I know people who are the complete opposite. Can't handle their sh*t when they get a flat tire but kick balls on major college exams. Thats life. 

-----

As for #1 
if you don't know your stuff I have absolutely NO sympathy for you and hope you continue to fail. Get your act together, learn it and know it. If you are in the field you NEED to know it. Nothing left to say here.


Regarding #2 
If you're having test anxiety there are ways to deal with it so don't beat yourself up. Understand we all deal with stressors differently and we all test differently. If you have tried all the testing prep styles and tricks but are still having trouble getting a handle on it, and I know some folks are gonna freak about this, go see your Doctor. Tell him whats up, maybe you need something to temporarily reduce your anxiety like a Beta blocker. It won't effect your thought process just... actually refer to #1, you should know what they do. 

-----

Lastly don't think about how fast/slow you did the test. I blazed through mine, last one in first, one out and passed. Didn't mean squat. What mattered was I had confidence, was prepared and well rested. My buddy from school, first one in, last one out and passed. Didn't mean squat because he was confident, prepared and well rested. You getting the point here? 

Knowing your stuff makes you confident.
Prepare in a way that works best for you.
Set the books down and get plenty of rest before you test. This is a big one for most people and personally I don't study for at least 36 hrs before a test. Either you know it or you don't!

-------


I honestly hope you get it figured out. If this is really what you want to do and you do it for the right reasons I have nothing but respect for you. The world needs people who give more and take less.


----------



## rails (Apr 30, 2014)

I personally found *this book* (Amazon.com) to be a tremendous resource when reviewing for the NREMT EMT-B test. I read it cover-to-cover twice, which only took a few hours each time. I also used emt-national-training.com to review (but that option costs a lot more than the book).


----------



## Khamphet (May 1, 2014)

Thank you very much sir i will get these materials and try that site you were saying i've studied hard the other website was good it just made me realize how the questions were formatted as.^_^


----------



## Khamphet (May 1, 2014)

uhhh thanks i guess? didn't need much of a lecture. but thank you for it. -MrBishop-


----------



## MICP (May 3, 2014)

*Skills sheets*

Know the skills sheets.  I do NREMT test prep and tutoring (for  10 years now) on a regular basis and I have found that there will be an  increase in your success if you know the skills sheets for the written test.  Many of the  questions will use phrases like:
What would you do next?
Your care would include.
Which would be inappropriate?
What is the correct sequence?
What is your priority?

The correct answer for these is almost ALWAYS found on the skills sheets.


----------



## Khamphet (May 5, 2014)

What skill sheet for the written?


----------



## MICP (May 5, 2014)

*Skills sheets*

I am also a test bank writer for the NREMT and discussed this with Rob Wagoner directly, and he affirmed what I am saying and teaching.

Go to https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/exam_coord_man.asp and find the level that you are testing for, THE WRITTEN, and download the NREMT skills sheets for that level.  As you read through them, pay attention to the order of the assessment, when treatment decisions are to be made, etc.  Also study the "Critical Criteria" on the bottom.  This are fail points on the skills and are also usually the WRONG thing to do on the written exam.

The written is designed to see what you would actually "do" in the field, and the NREMT has told you how they want you to do things, and that is on the skills sheets.  You combine this with your book knowledge, and your success will go up.

*Here are some quotes from the NREMT regarding their written exam.  Notice how many times they use the word "PRACTICE".*

"The results of the practice analysis are used throughout the entire National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) examination development process, which helps to ensure a connection between the examination content and actual practice."

 "The practice analysis helps to answer the questions, "What are the most important aspects of practice?" and "What constitutes safe and effective care?" It also enables the NREMT to develop examinations that reflect contemporary, real-life practice of out-of-hospital emergency medicine."


  "Exam questions evaluate your ability to apply knowledge from your course and textbook to the types of tasks and situations that are expected of entry level EMS professionals. Questions that are answered incorrectly on the exam mean you could choose the wrong assessment or treatment in the field. There are some general concepts to remember about the cognitive exam:1. There is only ONE BEST answer! The items are written to determine how you would respond in the field. Incorrect responses may be:​

Misunderstandings


Common mistakes


Inefficient approaches that represent less than optimal care.
2.  NREMT exams focus on what EMTs should actually do in the field. The test is not taken from any single textbook or source. The exams are intended to reflect the current accepted practices of EMS."​I hope this clarifies it for you!


----------



## Medic Tim (May 5, 2014)

Khamphet said:


> What skill sheet for the written?


You should know them all but the medical and trauma assessment you should know inside and out.


----------



## rails (May 6, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> You should know them all but the medical and trauma assessment you should know inside and out.



Tim, how did you personally memorize them? Any specific methods?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 6, 2014)

My instructor had us break the assessment down into sections . We had to know it forward and backward before moving on. We would then incorporate scenarios . As the class moved along and we understood why we were doing what we were doing and asking what we were asking ,it helped make things more clear and easier to remember.


----------



## epicEMT (Jun 11, 2014)

Online prep/apps are good tools but you have to know how to use them right. Take the practice tests/quizzes w/e and find which areas you're weak at (don't forget subjects like operations) and then reread/focus on those areas and learn the main concepts, memorizing the questions won't help.


----------



## Fayettecong (Jun 13, 2014)

I took my NREMT yesterday and the exam cut off at 59 questions, at about 17 minutes. My best advice to you is to go with what you were taught in class. The questions are pretty cut to point.

1. Scene Safety/BSI
2. ABC
3. Cervical Spine Stablization
4. Assesment

Review each question starting with that order and you will find most of your answers, unless they are for a specific emergency. ie. birth


----------



## Traumanotdrama (Jun 16, 2014)

*NREMT Prep*

The first time and second time I sat for the exams I must have paid for every site available...NREMT,MEDPREPS,..and more. They were very helpful however I studied, knew my stuff but the phrasing of the scenarios got me. Since those times I have retaken my EMT cert again (mine expired) and I will say FISDAP is the best one out there. Its tough and challenging. Just my thoughts hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## Traumanotdrama (Jun 16, 2014)

EXCELLENT advice! Mr. Bishop!


----------



## Drax (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh...unintentional bumping. Sorry.


----------

